# Happy Halloween!



## joossa (Oct 31, 2007)

*Happy Halloween everyone!*







Is anyone going to dress up? Pictures!


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 31, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE[/SIZE]


----------



## Malnra (Oct 31, 2007)

I hope everyone has a safe trick-or-treat night !

h34r:


----------



## king_frog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'v been out all day, so i got back late do do anything/celebrate. (I don't like halloween really &lt;_&lt; , hate being scared  ) But i guess...

...HAPPY HALOWEEN


----------



## Andrew (Oct 31, 2007)

Im not doing anything this year. I feel sorry for the people that are coming by my house for candy later though(I'll be the only one here to pass out candy). Nothing will come between me and the South Park trilogy finale.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2007)

My parents won't let me go trick-or-treating this year &lt;_&lt; :angry: because of my costume.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 31, 2007)

What was your costume? Your parents just keep on getting more and more strict, don't they sparky?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2007)

Andrew said:


> What was your costume? Your parents just keep on getting more and more strict, don't they sparky?


I was an emo child


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 8, 2007)

Emos.  I wouldn't let you either if I was your dad.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 10, 2007)

Sparky said:


> I was an emo child


I'm just an emo kid, non-conforming as can be, you'd be non-conforming if you look just like me~

:lol: Sorry, I'm a goth so I have a natural dislike for emos, basically because they have destoryed the name of goths. BUT That doesn't mean I'm not friend with emos. (Noooo bad sterotyping!) Loads of my friends are emos. :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Emos.  I wouldn't let you either if I was your dad.


What's so wrong about it? I was just expressing myself.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2007)

I forgot to tell you guys that I was working at a haunted house! It's fun scaring the little kids. It was at a LAX by the airport at a homeless shelter. I had the worse costume because I was still eating and came back to find the cool costumes. Cool costumes aren't scary, ugly ones are scary.






WEEEEE, don't let the costume fool you. I'm not like that :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 20, 2007)

This would be scary. :blink: 




:blink: (Who does it remind you of?)  

(It's not mine)


----------



## Andrew (Nov 20, 2007)

Its been a long time since I've seen something so revolting. You win a cookie. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2007)

asdsdf my friend took that one LOL. What a coincidence! It was exactly like that (Micheal Jackson right?) except that it was green.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 21, 2007)

Lol, thanks for the cookie.  

Wow, those poor little kids(boys especially) sure were scared of your friend weren't they?  (Get it???)


----------



## Mantida (Nov 21, 2007)

It kinda reminds me of one of Precious or joossa's avvies during October. :lol:


----------



## joossa (Nov 21, 2007)

Ha! LOL. :lol: 

That mask is supposed to be Michael Jackson right after he gets out of bed and before applies his make up. Hey, at least no one went as the Harlequin Fetus for Halloween.....

Nice costume, Sparky.


----------

